# Do any of you use a DOH grip when deading?



## ItsaSecret (May 28, 2012)

DOH = double overhand. as opposed to over/under. (without straps btw!!)

going to start deading again today, but i want big ass forearms and a stronger grip, i have long woman fingers, so i will be doing DOH no straps from now on  , no doubt i will not be able to lift anywhere near as much weight but thats okay for the time being.


----------



## Kamwe kuacha (Jun 19, 2011)

I do both! But for me, over under I can feel my forearms working a lot more!


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

I do doh without straps and then with straps when I get to a weight I need them at. Never do over and under, just feels weird and seems like there's a risk of ripping a bicep


----------



## Cronus (Jun 5, 2012)

I use to do over/under grip all the time before my OP - found it very natural, allowing me to "sit into" my dead lifting position and my form was impeccable like second nature without having to consciously think what I was doing.

After the OP, I tried double Overhand, as it it supposedly safer with less risk of bicep tear, but it felt very unnatural. I kept forcing it to the point where I injured myself.

By all means try it but listen to your body and if it doesn't feel right then dismiss it from your routine.


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

I use doh but with straps, I like to lift the max my back can with good form and could not do this without straps.

I train back on back day and forearms or arm day with using fat grips


----------



## dusty (Jul 22, 2007)

always use double overhand but i use straps my grip aint the best


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

i usually do double overhand up tp about 220

then strapless for all my pulls been up to 320 with no problem grip wise

ive built an iron grip from never using straps best way to build grip imo


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Rick89 said:


> i usually do double overhand up tp about 220
> 
> then strapless for all my pulls been up to 320 with no problem grip wise
> 
> ive built an iron grip from never using straps best way to build grip imo


Yes but you're freakishly strong Rick!!


----------



## jones105 (Apr 18, 2012)

DOH has worked well for me,improving my grip,only uese upto 150kg,then switch to under over upto 210...straps after that....i would say it depends on your goals...i do it for sole purpose of improving my grip.....along with other rip exercises


----------



## rectus (Jan 18, 2012)

I used to use over/under, it's comfortable but I noticed one trap was bigger than the other, even though I used to make sure I switched the grip between sets to keep it even. Now I just use a pronated grip, took a while to get used to but I don't mind it anymore.


----------



## ItsaSecret (May 28, 2012)

yea my straps are ****ed and i cant be ****d buying any for now so im just doing DOH grip.. just started pulling again today. did 140x12 a 4 inch deficit. with room for a couple more had i rested a bit at the bottom at will build that up 10kgs a week to at least 220 i guess, then go from the floor. need to get my dead back up over where it was before i cycle again lol.


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

I use a double overhand grip. Always have done...


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

I doh upto 220 then mixed .

Fcuk straps their for bodybuilders .


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

I use a double overhand grip usually upto around 260kgs as my last warm up then mix grip (unless off blocks and have DOH 300kg from 9 inch blocks) have done a 420kg mixed grip from 9inch blocks.

I can't be ****d to use straps for most things, only use them on certain events when nessesary.


----------



## griffo13 (Dec 7, 2009)

doh myself.... havent had any problems using a under over grip... just seem to prefer it.

i use double overhand normal... and hook.. i switch between the two


----------



## DoubleXL- (Feb 13, 2012)

I use DOH like most people here, until my grips giving way, then switch to mixed grip for the next sets.

I've started using chalk, does anybody know if this has a negative impact on growth of grip strength? technically I'm still gripping it all myself, right??


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

I use doh unless training for a comp


----------



## ItsaSecret (May 28, 2012)

griffo13 said:


> doh myself.... havent had any problems using a under over grip... just seem to prefer it.
> 
> i use double overhand normal... and hook.. i switch between the two


hook grip is ****ing disgusting feels like my thumbs are being dislocated with 60kgs, so god knows how people pull max's with a hook grip... like this;


----------



## griffo13 (Dec 7, 2009)

ItsaSecret said:


> hook grip is ****ing disgusting feels like my thumbs are being dislocated with 60kgs, so god knows how people pull max's with a hook grip... like this;


ha calss vid... serious lift.. hook grip is great... you should use it every workout... the pain goes away...


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

I use DOH but I also use straps. 

Having said that I think I am in the wrong fora as this strength n power?

I look @ it like this.........

When I work my back should I stop cuz my arms will never be as strong as my back?

Hell no .........

get ya straps out n work that back

I don't dead I rack from 18-22 "

Am I a fool?

Prob am in this fora

But for any body else ?????????????

Work the sheeet out the muscle group you want too


----------



## ItsaSecret (May 28, 2012)

xpower said:


> I use DOH but I also use straps.
> 
> Having said that I think I am in the wrong fora as this strength n power?
> 
> ...


----------



## guvnor82 (Oct 23, 2011)

I use over/under grip up to about 180 then double over hand with straps after that but on mission to some decent forearms and vice like grip.


----------



## under (May 8, 2007)

According to my chiro he says it is an under/over hand grip that puts your back in an unlined position ie not square to the rest of you whilst doing it. How true this is I don't know.


----------



## ItsaSecret (May 28, 2012)

under said:


> According to my chiro he says it is an under/over hand grip that puts your back in an unlined position ie not square to the rest of you whilst doing it. How true this is I don't know.


all i know is when i used to do over under, it made me have very imbalanced traps lol. also i feel as though my previous under arm has more rotation then my over arm. i cannot twist my right arm to an underhand position comfortably lol


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

ItsaSecret said:


> all i know is when i used to do over under, it made me have very imbalanced traps lol. also i feel as though my previous under arm has more rotation then my over arm. i cannot twist my right arm to an underhand position comfortably lol


 All I know is ......

they(who)

say I'm hench


----------



## Big_Z (Nov 21, 2012)

Yep pretty much always double overhand.


----------

